

Ask HN: Python+Ruby hackers - which OS/distro are you using? - newsisan

I was reading somewhere that a good way to choose an OS is to use the same one that your future communities will be using, so I was wondering - what OS are python and ruby hackers using? If Linux, please specify the distro, as that is basically what I am choosing between.<p>I am sure there would be no issue with Ubuntu, Linux Mint, Mandriva or OpenSUSE, so it makes sense to use the one most of you guys are.
======
martey
_If Linux, please specify the distro, as that is basically what I am choosing
between._

I use Ubuntu 10.10 (I generally switch to the development versions of Ubuntu
around the second or third alphas), but I am not sure that there is much
difference between similar versions of Debian, Ubuntu, Linux Mint (with mostly
the same applications, all that would differ would be some customization). I
imagine RPM-based distributions like Mandriva, OpenSUSE, and Fedora would be
similar.

------
adbge
As a Rubyist, I hack on a Linux desktop and a MacBook Pro. On my desktop, I'm
running Gentoo unstable, Snow Leopard 10.6.4 on the MacBook Pro. It's been my
experience, however, that Ubuntu tends to dominate the community of Rubyists
using Linux.

That said, OSX seems to be the most popular choice among developers, followed
by Ubuntu/Fedora/CentOS.

------
mhansen
IMO, there's more important things to choose an OS based on. Especially since
Python and Ruby are both well-supported on all of the unices.

Find an OS that makes you happy. Like the Mac interface? Go OS X. Like tiling
window managers, and automatic package management? Go linux.

FWIW, I use Ubuntu 10.04.

~~~
0abdd0e66h
This guy has a good point. I'm using FreeBSD 8.1 at the moment. I push my app
up to a git repository and then pull it down to Linux(debian) to test it and
it works. My friend pulls it down to a Mac and it works.

------
maxtilford
I use linux: gentoo, arch, and ubuntu. But if you're using ruby, you should
just use rvm. Then the distro doesn't matter that much.

------
baremetal
Debian

